
Practice design briefs in your downtime - joelalexander1
Hey Guys, we have been busy writing the full-length e-book which features over 100 practice briefs to help designers improve their design skills and build up their portfolio. Check out the book here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumroad.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;Briefbox-ebook
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://gumroad.com/l/Briefbox-
ebook](https://gumroad.com/l/Briefbox-ebook)

An interesting idea. Are sample pages available?

